Ask HN: What's the biggest risk you took that paid off? - minionslave
======
jetti
Buying our current house as a foreclosure. It was the first house we purchased
and we got a great deal (especially because we went FHA and the house didn't
appraise for list so the bank lowered the price further). We are selling that
house now and close next week with a sale price that is $40k over what we
paid.

------
sharemywin
going to college and putting money in 401k. I've dabbled in lots of other
things nothings really paid off. Although, I didn't buy a house for 95K and
flipped it for 125K 6 month later.

